# Spikes Delight--Necessary?



## Ashlee (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi everyone! My name is Ashlee, and my first baby hedgie is coming home next Tuesday. After talking to the breeder that I'm getting him from, I decided on a mix that included Spike's and a good cat food--I settled on Innova. The problem is the only place I can find Spike's is through hedgehogs by vickie, whom I'm iffy from buying from. 

I was just wondering if there was anywhere else I could get it from, and if having a hedgehog food is completely necessary? Would it really benefit my hedgie in the long run or will two good cat foods (as well as fruits/veggies/mealworms, etc of course) be just as good?

Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

Most hedgehog foods are crap although as far as it goes Spike's is higher on the list of being half decent. The answer is no in fact it'd be better to have two different flavor cat foods IMO instead suck as duck and chick or turkey and chicken.

There were also reports of hard bones or other unidentified objects found in spikes which caused tooth issues and potential choking hazards.

My advice do a cat food mix and avoid Spike's Delite


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Spike's or any other hedgehog food is absolutely not necessary. Not very many people feed commercial hedgehog food, and instead just feed good cat foods supplemented with insects and other treats.


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

I use Spike's Delite mixed with cat food, as it was my breeders recommendation, and her hedgehogs were obviously gorgeous and healthy and happy and full of love.
I've had to order twice; I get the biggest bags. Once I got it from a seller on eBay who was quick with shipping. Then I ordered from Hedgehogs by Vickie and I can attest to her service. She even put a sweet little thank you note in the package.

So, for the year and a half of my hedgie's life, she's eaten Spike's; she loves it, plus it's never done any damage to her. And, not to argue with anybody, but the problem with the bones in Spike's seems to have been an isolated incident with the Chicken and Rice flavor. I'd recommend it anyway, but even so, mixing cat foods together is a good idea, too, and may be more easily accessible to you.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Personally, I wouldn't get anything from Hedgehogs by Vickie, she has alot of mis-information on her site and the cages she sells are dangerous to hedgehogs. I have never used Spikes Delight but I wouldn't use a food that had bones in any variety of it, especially when the company that makes it didn't care about the problems it caused. A friend almost lost her hedgie because of a piece of bone in the food, to me its just not worth the risk.


----------

